

Ask HN: How many days in advance to contact bloggers before launch? - rksprst

I'm wondering how many days in advance should we contact bloggers, journalists, and start doing PR (press releases, etc..) before a launch? (so they have time to review the service, write the article)<p>Also, what is the best time/day for launch? Most people say Tuesday at 10AM (pacific time).<p>Any advice or experience that you guys have about conducting a successful product launch?<p>Thanks!
======
Alex3917
I'd recommend launching, then buying some Google AdWords traffic so that you
can A/B test your site and optimize until it converts decently. Then start
emailing bloggers after that. Just send them a 3-sentence personalized note
with a link, nothing fancy.

